# Most powerful 12v TM?



## New River Rat (Oct 18, 2013)

As far as I can tell, the Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 lb is the strongest thrust 12 volt troller made. Does anyone know of a 12 volt TM with more thrust pounds?


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332374#p332374 said:


> New River Rat » 18 Oct 2013, 17:36[/url]"]As far as I can tell, the Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 lb is the strongest thrust 12 volt troller made. Does anyone know of a 12 volt TM with more thrust pounds?


i have an older minnkota 65 lb model- not sure whats CURRENTLY made with that sort of power but i guarantee there are older models with even higher thrust. they probably just got away from doing low voltage high thrust stuff since the advent of higher voltage systems.


----------



## Sharpix (Oct 31, 2013)

55 lbs motors at 12V, draw like 50amps. Thats certainly a lot. While many car batteries (starting type) can deliver more amps at certain levels, deep cycle batteries are not made to draw so much amps. In fact, Deep cycle batteries are made for Low amps/more time versus car batteries high amps/shorter bursts.

Asking 60 amps from a 65 lbs for more than short bursts can become risky in long term. Batteries are "chemical energy", and pulling much amps requiere much chemical reaction (to say it some way), and they "gas", meaning the battery liquid "bubbles" because in fact you're passing lots of energy throug water, taking Hidrogen and Oxygen apart combined with sulfuric acid (present inside the battery.)

By pulling lots of AMPS from a wire, the wires becomes the resistance, that in turn, makes heat, losing energy through the wire.

An example: You can pass the same amount of energy with 1 AMP at 50 volts, compared to 50amps at 1 volt, BUT USING THE LATTER REQUIERES A VERY THICK WIRE, while the first example doesn't.

Thats why pulling lots of current, is preferred using higher voltage, hence the trolling motors with 2 or 3 batteries.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 1, 2013)

MK makes the Terrova at 55# 12v, fairly certain MG makes something comparable as well. Are you just looking the highest thrust for 12v??


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 2, 2013)

I've ran (several) MK Endura 55 for years and in the river environment, a battery loses its draw quickly as it is moving the boat against current. I use two batteries wired parallel for my applications. This is an _all day_ design using 12v and two batteries. If I were using a 24v system, I might get 5 hours charge out of two batteries _fighting river current_. 

Sharpix, I can appreciate your logic, but I have experience and the good sense to know what I'm doing. I use as short of 4 ga. wire with as tight of connections as I can. Inboard charger, too. And the trolling motor is not used as a primary propulsion.



Point of my search is moot now.Just bought another MK Endura 55.


----------



## krawler (Nov 3, 2013)

The 55lbs will push around most boats under 18 feet just fine. The next size up would be the 70 lbs 24 volt.




Just for an example, my 15 foot boat with the 55 lbs 12volt Ipilot, two people, lots of gear, downriggers in the water, 4 lines pulling plugs, bimini top up, light wind, trolling at 1.5 mph, the motor runs between settings 3.5 - 6 with 10 being the max. I've only seen the motor go to 10 when I try to deadhead into a wind that is over 15 mph.
On most days we can troll 8+ hours on two batteries. (electric only)

On places that I can use the gas motor, then the Minn Kota is used just for steering.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333661#p333661 said:


> krawler » Today, 00:02[/url]"]The 55lbs will push around most boats under 18 feet just fine.




I have used a MK 55 for years. I'm quite aware of it's capabilities. Please read my post, quoted below. The whole point of this question, which everyone seems to be missing, is I'm looking for a more powerful 12v trolling motor than the Minn Kota 55Endura.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333589#p333589 said:


> New River Rat » Yesterday, 05:26[/url]"]I've ran (several) MK Endura 55 for years and in the river environment, a battery loses its draw quickly as it is moving the boat against current. I use two batteries wired parallel for my applications. This is an _all day_ design using 12v and two batteries. If I were using a 24v system, I might get 5 hours charge out of two batteries _fighting river current_.
> 
> Sharpix, I can appreciate your logic, but I have experience and the good sense to know what I'm doing. I use as short of 4 ga. wire with as tight of connections as I can. Inboard charger, too. And the trolling motor is not used as a primary propulsion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zum (Nov 3, 2013)

There are other 55lb thrust trolling motors and as far as I know, that's the biggest you can buy for a 12 volt system.
I own a traxxis and a power drive;55 lbs TM.
To me the power drive has more"power" (especially in reverse)but I'm pretty sure it has more to do with the prop size than the actual motor.
The prop on the PD is physically bigger...not sure about the pitch.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333704#p333704 said:


> Zum » Yesterday, 15:20[/url]"]There are other 55lb thrust trolling motors and as far as I know, that's the biggest you can buy for a 12 volt system.
> I own a traxxis and a power drive;55 lbs TM.
> To me the power drive has more"power" (especially in reverse)but I'm pretty sure it has more to do with the prop size than the actual motor.
> The prop on the PD is physically bigger...not sure about the pitch.




Thanks Zum! This is information I can use!


----------

